# Suche Coop-Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)



## bLoX88 (6. Januar 2009)

*Suche Coop-Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*

Hallo Leute,

Da ich gerne bisschen via PC mit meiner Freundin spiele und wir nun alles durchgespielt haben was uns grad so unter die Nase gekommen ist suche ich bzw. wir nun ein neues PC-Spiel. Leider habe ich beim Naheliegenden PC-Spiele-Shop nichts passendes gefunden da meist zu wenig Informationen auf der packung geschrieben ist oder die Verpackung gar nicht erst ins Auge fällt.

So nun zu meinen Suchkriterien:

natürlich muss das Spiel für 2 Spieler Cooperativ sein. (Zusammen spielen nicht gegen einander)
am liebsten mit viel Story
Kein monatliches Entgelt (z.B.: wie WOW, Final Fantasy Online)

Spiele die uns gefallen würden sind z.B.: 
Outcast (leider kein 2 Spieler Modus und Grafik zu alt)
Tomb Raider (deto kein 2 Spieler Modus)
Guild Wars (haben wir durchgespielt sowas würde uns aber wieder gefallen)
Diablo 2 (5 Jahre gespielt wäre auch was - auf Diablo 3 müssen wir ja noch paar Monate/Jahre warten)
Hellgate London (leider noch nie gespielt wäre aber Perfekt - einziges Problem, freund hat es lange gespielt und hat Info per Mail bekommen das Server Jänner/Februar 2009 abgedreht wird)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand sein Spiele Wissen mit uns Teilen könnte und uns bei dieser Entscheidung helfen könnte.

Mfg

bLoX88


----------



## Erucu (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*



			
				bLoX88 am 06.01.2009 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Da ich gerne bisschen via PC mit meiner Freundin spiele und wir nun alles durchgespielt haben was uns grad so unter die Nase gekommen ist suche ich bzw. wir nun ein neues PC-Spiel. Leider habe ich beim Naheliegenden PC-Spiele-Shop nichts passendes gefunden da meist zu wenig Informationen auf der packung geschrieben ist oder die Verpackung gar nicht erst ins Auge fällt.
> 
> ...


Passt jetzt vielleicht nicht ganz in deine Liste aberdie Lego Spiele (Star-Wars, Batman, Indiana Jones) sind sehr gelungen und machen zu Zweit einen Heidenspaß


----------



## bLoX88 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*



			
				Erucu am 06.01.2009 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> bLoX88 am 06.01.2009 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GameZocker92 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*

Also ich hab ja früher sehr gerne mit Lego gespielt   aber für PC Spiele suche ich doch eher realistische Spiele - vielleicht auch welche wo bisschen Blut-Effekte sind. [/quote]

CSS^^
ich glaube mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das man mass effect im koop spielen kann. bin mir aber nich sicher. ich denk eher das ich da was verwechsel XD

mfg


----------



## bLoX88 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*



			
				GameZocker92 am 06.01.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> CSS^^
> ich glaube mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das man mass effect im koop spielen kann. bin mir aber nich sicher. ich denk eher das ich da was verwechsel XD
> 
> mfg



cs-cz spiel ich selbst - ist aber leider nix für meine Freundin, sie ist halt eine Typische Frau, wenn sie stirbt mag sie nicht mehr, und Story hat das auch nicht wirklich 

Mass effect werd ich mir gleich einmal durchlesen danke erstmal


----------



## Mothman (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*

Holt euch doch Left 4 Dead. Da kannst du mit deiner Freundin einen Zombiefilm selber nachspielen. Ich denke, dass man, wenn man das Spiel zusammen überlebt hat, sich noch besser versteht, als vorher schon.^^
Wenn deine Freundin denn mit Shootern klar kommt.

EDIT: Na gut, in anbetracht deines POstings vor dem hier, gehe ich davon aus, dass L4D nichts für euch ist.^^


----------



## bLoX88 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*



			
				Mothman am 06.01.2009 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Holt euch doch Left 4 Dead. Da kannst du mit deiner Freundin einen Zombiefilm selber nachspielen. Ich denke, dass man, wenn man das Spiel zusammen überlebt hat, sich noch besser versteht, als vorher schon.^^
> Wenn deine Freundin denn mit Shootern klar kommt.
> 
> EDIT: Na gut, in anbetracht deines POstings vor dem hier, gehe ich davon aus, dass L4D nichts für euch ist.^^



Also für mich wäre das Perfekt - da ich ja Zombies richtig gern habe (RE 1-3 durchgespielt) aber da meine freundin bei dem Film I'm Legend rausgegangen ist wo sie den ersten Zombie gesehen hat glaub ich das ist ihr zu "Dark" - Sie mag dieses Dunkle an den Spielen nicht wenn dann so Viecher von den Ecken raus kommen (Leider für mich)


----------



## der-jo (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*

ich habe die perfekte Lösung für euch:

Neverwinternights I oder II

ich empfehle eher Teil eins, da Teil zwei bei mir immer nen Plotstopper hatte 

Die Grafik ist hübsch (wenn man diablo2 kennt sogar prachtvoll), die Quests sind sehr gut und man kann lesen, sprechen, und sich dafür oder dagegen entscheiden wie man es für richtig hält.

Es gibt einen haufen verschiedener Charakterklassen, die sich auch alle unterschiedlich anfühlen.
Wenn man das ganze Spiel sehen will ist man sehr lange beschäftigt und es hat enormen wiederspielwert, da man an jeder Stelle des Spiels frei entscheidet zu helfen, zu töten oder zu ignorieren.

Falls du nicht "nonstop-action" abhängig bist, werdet ihr sehr viel Spaß damit haben...

vor allem bei den Diskussionen wem nun wie zu helfen ist ^^


----------



## ziegenbock (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Coop-Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*

wenn dir diablo 2 bzw. hellgate london gefällt, wie wäre es dann mit titan quest plus addon immorthal throne? das gibt es zusammen schon für nen 10er in der pyramie.

wenn es etwas neuer sein soll, dann sacred 2.


----------



## doceddy (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Coop-Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*

Wie wärs mit S*x ?


----------



## Martinie (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Coop-Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*



			
				doceddy am 06.01.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit S*x ?



Aber da krigt er doch kein Level Up  

Mass Effect hätte ich dir auch empfohlen!


----------



## FetterKasten (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Coop-Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*

viell. gibs für 



Spoiler



3d sexvilla


 ja nen coop mod?

tut mit leid, das musste raus, auch wenns kindisch ist


----------



## Look (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Coop-Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*

Ist zwar älter, ging ziemlich unter (dürfte also schwer ranzukommen sein), äußerst linear, das Ende war nicht gerade berauschend, aber für mich immer noch das beste COOP Spiel (besonders der Level "Baustelle") - "Project Eden".

Demo ist im Netz, jedoch keine Ahnung ob die schon COOP erlaubt, im COOP spielt jeder 2 der 4 Crewmitglieder (feste Zuteilung), ach ja technisch, ab und an sync Probleme, einfach speichern und neue connecten.

HL2 mit Coop Mod, Dungeon Siege 1 und 2 würden mir noch einfallen. 

Baldurs Gate 1 und 2, sowie Icewind Dale 1 und 2 dürften dir wohl zu alt sein.


----------



## Metaltyp (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Coop-Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*

Hier, folgende Spiele haben auch einen COOP

Splinter Cell 3
Kane & Lynch
Battlefield 1942
GTA IV 
Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield
Der Herr der Ringe: Rückkehr des Königs (2 Spieler an 1 PC)

Die letzten Beiden kann ich besonders empfehlen.


----------



## bLoX88 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Coop-Spiel für mich und meine Freundin (bitte um Ratschläge)*



			
				doceddy am 06.01.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit S*x ?


den gibts ja trotzdem   

@ ziegenbock: naja etwas neuer sollte es schon sein, steh auf ne gute grafik  aber sacred 2 hab ich ihr schonmal gezeigt sowas mag sie nicht (Frauen sind teilweise echt schwierig)


----------

